# Nvidia CUDA/ATI Stream



## bbzz (May 5, 2011)

As of now is there any support for Nvidia CUDA or ATI Stream/OpenCL on FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2011)

CUDA is supported by the binary nvidia driver. Any issues with that should be reported on the NVNews forum.

x11/nvidia-driver
http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=47


----------



## bbzz (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for that!


----------

